# GX Vistafied Icons



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2007)

I made & modified a few icons for Windows Vista. All these icons are compatible with Windows XP & Windows Vista along with various docks which support .ico files. These are only for the application & folders that I use so you might not find exactly what you are looking for.

Most of these icons are given in Windows Vista itself; I just modified them for better usability.* None of the icons here except a few are made by me. They are either given in Vista or downloaded from deviantart.com. All credits goes to the respective designers. I do take credit for making them Vista Certified.*

All these icons are from Size 16p to 48p along with 256p Vista Icon. The maximum size possible on Windows XP is 48X48 with these icons, where in Vista it is upto 256X256. These icons might also be usefull on MacOS X or Linux, though I don't know what format icons Linux uses

To configure the icons to look beautiful on Vista do the following

1) In explorer, click on view & select "Large Icons". This results in Icons becoming 64X64 pixel & showing a lot of detail

2) Go to control panel -> personaliaation->Windows color & Apperence-> "Open classic control panel" link.

3) In the next window, click on advance & select icon from the drop down menu. Now set icon size to 48, Font to Segoe UI & Font size to 11.

4) Select from the drop down menu, icon spacing (horzontal & vertical) & set it to 48

Here are the previews. You can download the whole package from rapidshare but if someone can provide some web space for it, it will be appreciated. More icons to come.

*img487.imageshack.us/img487/9242/applications1zs9.jpg
*img487.imageshack.us/img487/6015/apps2mw1.jpg

Folder Icons

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/8671/foldersgq4.jpg

Download the full package from turboupload

*Thanx to apolo, you can also download from his server*
 
*To recreate the Icon Cache in Windows Vista if new icons are not showing, do the following ->*

*1) Go to \User\Appdata\local & unhide the file Iconcache.db*

*2) Now start an elevated Command Prompt.*

*3) Kill explorer.exe from task manager, now in the command prompt write *
*del iconcache.db*

*4) Restart explorer.exe. Now reboot the computer.*


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice. Can I use it for Win XP too?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Nice. Can I use it for Win XP too?



Yup, you can. The Vista Icons can have both icons for Windows XP & Vista (256X256 PNG)

I updated some icons. Now they are more "To the point". Download from rapidshare. 300 KB

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/9742/newgd3.jpg


----------



## lalam (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice icons.....Downloading it and thanks!


----------



## shantanu (Mar 19, 2007)

what kind of webspace do you need


----------



## Pathik (Mar 19, 2007)

hey awesome man... nice icons... but can u provide some other mirrors...??? 
i m not able to dload 4m rapidshare...
__________
@gx upload it a 4shared.net and deviantart too...


----------



## casanova (Mar 19, 2007)

Great icons buddy, keep it up. Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> what kind of webspace do you need


 
Just some webspace to serve that file, thats it. Like right now I am using rapidshare. 5 MB is enough.



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> @gx upload it a 4shared.net and deviantart too...


 
I cannot upload these icons cos most of the icons I ported are from other designers. Now I m distributing it without taking any credit in desigining, just for porting. The credits goes to them, but still there could be copyright issues, i hope u understand. The Icons are posted only here on digit forum & my blog.

4shared.net is not opening here. It opens some other site. I m repackging & uploading to turboupload.

Some more icons for today, will make the rest later, got lots of work tomorrow.

I changed the 3ds max icon to something batter. It looks good cos it's pure 2d

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/9439/moreappsjh4.jpg

Also added some file type icons which I use. Will add more soon.

*img378.imageshack.us/img378/912/fileformatszu6.jpg

Those who have already downloaded the old package, can download just the update from rapidshare.
__________
Uploaded at my blog.


----------



## Possible (Mar 20, 2007)

Why is the p in 'porn' not capital like in others? It ain't a file format y'know. Good collection of icons but I'd like to see a different one in IDF, VMWare, PDF and the uTorrent file.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

> Why is the p in 'porn' not capital like in others? It ain't a file format y'know. Good collection of icons but I'd like to see a different one in IDF, VMWare, PDF and the uTorrent file.


 
p is the porn file is just like that. Nothing sinister

I didn't make these icons, i just ported them to Vista & made a collection & posted here. You can check out deviantart or wincustomize if you want to download Icons for IDA.


----------



## mediator (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice icons man! Repped u up...!


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

Repped !!! where how when... ??


----------



## mediator (Mar 30, 2007)

A big secret


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 30, 2007)

yo, i did not get any reps


----------



## Pathik (Mar 30, 2007)

oui.. Secret reps 4m me 2..


----------



## anandk (Mar 30, 2007)

sexy looking icons ! WILL download and chek out. thanx 
praps digit can carry it in their next cd/dvd...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> sexy looking icons ! WILL download and chek out. thanx
> praps digit can carry it in their next cd/dvd...


 amen


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 31, 2007)

cool icon
but how to apply these icons in windows XP....


----------



## Apollo (Mar 31, 2007)

Fabulous icons.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> cool icon
> but how to apply these icons in windows XP....


For shortcut -> Right click on a shortcut->properties->shortcut tab -> change icon

For file type - > Explorer ->Tools menu -> Folder option ->File types, select the file such as .max & change the icons manually

For folder -> Right click on folder->customisation->change icon


----------

